# How important is cure before extraction?



## Bios (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello, 

As I trim my plants, I'm realizing that one of them i would like to do iso extraction with. Everything, the bud and all. How important is it to cure before doing the extraction? its still about 65-69% humiddity in drying room.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2015)

I am unsure if ISO extraction is the alcohol method. I'm not up on names I guess...
But if you are referring to putting the plant in alcohol (I have only used ever clear or vodka once) then you do not want to dry the plant.  Use the trimmings or cut up bud before drying.

I'm sure someone will come up with the whole recipe here or a link.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 27, 2015)

the higher the quality trim and quick rinses (5-10seconds)with 99% iso(very important). also with *everything* to be used in the process to be frozen, the better the quality . norcalhal showed me the way. this honey can then be used to make shatter if wanted. trial and error will get you what i believe you want.

to answer the OP, cure is not relevant until final product is produced


----------



## vostok (Sep 28, 2015)

We used the same as Wrinkles^^^, straight from ground to freezer, overnight, then blasted with iso, or later to save the cash to the bags, drying and curing not required


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2015)

If you like tasty hash, and you have access to dry ice, the dry ice hash is real good and fairly easy to do. But with the dry ice method, you need to dry and cure your trim and buds a while so that you remove most of the moisture. If flavor isn't as important then the ISO oil extraction is probably better.


----------

